# Silician Swallows



## ZooZoo (Sep 3, 2005)

Does anybody own silician swallows? They look so stunning i want to get into raising them. Whats thier temperment? Do they have any special requirments? Any information would be helpful.
thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you by chance mean _Silesian_ Swallows?
I don't have any but I always wanted a pair from how beautiful they are.
Here's some of the very few things (mostly pictures) I could find on them:

http://www.angelfire.com/md/Dist/Photo_Gallery.htm
http://personal.riverusers.com/~swallowclub/2-bluebbsilesian.html


You can always check eggbid for them:
http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1204588059

I don't think they need anything special other than what you'd normally do for a pigeon. Food, water, clean living space...they are a show breed so they don't need a lot of room to fly, but they _can_ be let out to fly around a loft. I'd suggest using some kind of shavings on the floor of the cage/loft to help keep their muffs clean, as well as v-perches if you have them in a loft. You might also want to give them access to a bath every once in a while so they are nice and squeaky clean


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1204588059


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

Sorry I do not speak English 

من مميزاته سرولته المنبسطة التي تشبه الفرش

ومنقاره الطويل وبقعة في رأسه ومجنح لون جناحيك ومقدمة رأسه واحد

وبقية جسمه بلون غالباً أبيض وقد تكون له غرة أو بدون و حجمه صغير نسبياً








































وشكرا​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I have a pair of said swallows, although not top quality.

As as last summer, they have yet to lay an egg. I got them from an elderly pigeon keeper, and they may be old birds, but they don't appear old. . . I am perplexed. Temeramnt isn't too bad, but they are nervous birds, although again, as they've come from another keeper and not raised by me, who really knows how tame they could infact get? They are easy to catch though, lol. I got them as he mentioned they are tumblers. Whoa, yes I said tumblers. In his hometown of . . . hmmm, Latvia I think he said, he flew them as a kid and they did fantastic rolls of all sorts. He never tried his current birds (although he did keep birminghams). I wanted to breed them and try flying them, but again, they haven't laid anything yet . . . I am so frustrated.

Check out http://personal.riverusers.com/~swallowclub/index.html
for info on breeders. I would be happy to send you one, but alas, I haven't any new ones myself!



*****One thing though, they do need alot of space, and don't like grid floors. My cage is a bit cramped for them, and it does have a grid floor, so sometimes their muffs break and bleed. I guess it's just as well I don't have any new ones until I can get a suitable loft made for them.


Suzanne


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I just found this*

These birds are definately not tumblers.

You could have muffed tumblers, which are indeed a tumbler but they won't have the white bars or spangles.

Swallows and German Toys are excellent flying birds, in spite of their large muffed feet. Some German Toys are clean legged as well. 

They tend to be nervous birds in most of the German Toy breeds and somewhat flighty. Many of them will not stay on a nest when you inspect it.

I found Saxon Whitetails (blue or black whitebars) to be the flightiest of all of them that I had except for reds or yellows, which were not white barred, were somewhat larger and more calm. 

I know of a breeder in Arizona who raises Silesian Swallows and probably some other German Toys. He should still have my bloodlines from over 20 years ago, especially in Saxon Spots. These go back to the bloodlines from Dr Len Hummel, who you can find in the Encylopedia of the Pigeon and was one of the main importers of these German toy breeds.

My friend is Jess Bivins and he is listed with Arizona pigeon clubs.

Bill


----------

